# 6.3 HR10-250 MRV alternatives?



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

Since 6.3 for HR10-250 does NOT have MRV... are there any alternatives other than MovieLoader? Is there a way, maybe some script, to "sync" two HR10-250s?

I ask because of my current situation. I have two hacked HR10-250s, I can manually download and upload recordings, but I would like this to be more automated so I wouldn't have to pull out the laptop just to watch something recorded on the other unit. Half the time, this manual transfer doesn't work anyway. And I have a really rough time trying to watch over-the-air local digital ATSC recordings I downloaded from the HR10-250s. (50% of the shows I record are local, via antenna).

My current "solution" involves duplicate season passes, but I always mange to forget to new season passes to both machines!


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

MovieLoader is your best and only choice for MRV on a HR10-250. 

You could backup/restore season passes from one tivo to another to keep season passes in sync.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Carlton Bale said:


> MovieLoader is your best and only choice for MRV on a HR10-250.


yes and no... it may be the only s/w currently out there, but there ARE other options that either haven't been written or haven't been released.

From what I know about how movieloader works, it shouldn't be too hard to modify it to trigger tivo-to-tivo mfs_ftp xfers (but since I don't have a box that supports HME, I could neither write that nor help somebody with it... sorry)


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

BTUx9 said:


> From what I know about how movieloader works, it shouldn't be too hard to modify it to trigger tivo-to-tivo mfs_ftp xfers (but since I don't have a box that supports HME, I could neither write that nor help somebody with it... sorry)


That's exactly what MovieLoader does, no modification required. Since the HR10-250 software has no trace of MRV code on it, the only way to simulate multi-room viewing is to enable HME by patching tivoapp, and use a HME application (MovieLoader) to initiate mfs_ftp transfers between two TiVos.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Carlton Bale said:


> That's exactly what MovieLoader does, no modification required. Since the HR10-250 software has no trace of MRV code on it, the only way to simulate multi-room viewing is to enable HME by patching tivoapp, and use a HME application (MovieLoader) to initiate mfs_ftp transfers between two TiVos.


I was hoping the PC could be taken out of the loop (hosting the HME app on the tivo), but after looking into it further, it appears that most of the horsepower comes from the PC, making that somewhat unrealistic (unless someone reverse-engineers the protocol, so it could be written in a language that's less of a resource hog than java).

p.s. movieloader may be the only app that CURRENTLY simulates MRV for an HR10, but that hardly means it's the only way.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> ... (unless someone reverse-engineers the protocol, so it could be written in a language that's less of a resource hog than java)....


I believe the HME wire protocol is open and documented, except possibly for some of the newer stuff, e.g. HD support on the S3.

Here's a perl implementation of the client side of the protocol, for example.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

I think I understand this right:

With Movieloader I can initiate transfers from my HR10-250 to my HDVR2 on the HME-enabled HR10-250, but there is nothing available that I can use to go the other way, i.e. use the HDVR2 to initiate transfer of programs that reside on the HR10-250 to the HDVR2?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

tsanga said:


> ...but there is nothing available that I can use to go the other way, i.e. use the HDVR2 to initiate transfer of programs that reside on the HR10-250 to the HDVR2?


You could upgrade the hdvr2 to 6.3 and then use Movie Loader in both directions.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> You could upgrade the hdvr2 to 6.3 and then use Movie Loader in both directions.


Slicer? That must be the only way?

I had no idea you could put 6.3 onto the SD DTivo.


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

You can't put 6.3 on a Series 2 SD DirecTiVo, but you can put 6.2 on it (or just let it upgrade to it on its own.) I think you can then install mfs_ftp on it and use MovieLoader through HME on the HDVR2, just like on the HR10-250. So basically, use MovieLoader on the HDVR2 to send to the HR10-250.

You can't put HD shows on to the HDVR2.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Carlton Bale said:


> You can't put 6.3 on a Series 2 SD DirecTiVo, but you can put 6.2 on it (or just let it upgrade to it on its own.) I think you can then install mfs_ftp on it and use MovieLoader through HME on the HDVR2, just like on the HR10-250. So basically, use MovieLoader on the HDVR2 to send to the HR10-250.
> 
> You can't put HD shows on to the HDVR2.


You can put 6.3 on sd tivo's. I'm running it on one of mine right now. I upgraded manually using the info left by tivo4mevo on ddb. 6.2 doesn't have HME support so in order to use movieloader for xfers TO the hdvr2, you'd have to load some 6.3 flavor on it.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> 6.2 doesn't have HME support so in order to use movieloader for xfers TO the hdvr2, you'd have to load some 6.3 flavor on it.


Could someone clarify this point for me?

I was under the impression that Movieloader can transfer shows to any IP running mfs_ftp. So I thought that with 6.2 running on the HDVR2, while I couldn't initiate a transfer from the HR10-250 (ala MRV), I could use Movieloader on the HR10-250 to push a show onto the HDVR2.

Do I have that right? Or do I need HME active on the HDVR2 to receive the file transfer initiated from the HR10-250? Of course, once HME is working on HDVR2, I can just pull the file off the HR10-250.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You need HME to initiate the transfer. Therefor any tivo you want to transfer a recording TO via MovieLoader, will need to be running 6.3. It can go from but not to a 6.2x box.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> You need HME to initiate the transfer. Therefor any tivo you want to transfer a recording TO via MovieLoader, will need to be running 6.3. It can go from but not to a 6.2x box.


That's not correct. You can definitely transfer a recording to a box running 6.2 via MovieLoader. But you need an HME enabled (6.3) box to run MovieLoader. In other words, if you are like me, with an HR10-250 and an SD DirecTivo, you can transfer recordings in either direction, but the transfers must be initiated via the HR10-250.

Or, alternatively, you could load 6.3 on the SD box, and use MovieLoader from either location.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

whitepelican said:


> You can definitely transfer a recording to a box running 6.2 via MovieLoader. But you need an HME enabled (6.3) box to run MovieLoader. In other words, if you are like me, with an HR10-250 and an SD DirecTivo, you can transfer recordings in either direction, but the transfers must be initiated via the HR10-250.


That's kinda what I thought.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

So to view my collection of ripped DVDs on the HR10-250, I need to convert them to .ty, then run Movieloader. No other way?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

tsanga said:


> So to view my collection of ripped DVDs on the HR10-250, I need to convert them to .ty, then run Movieloader. No other way?


There may be other ways. But that's by far the easiest way.

There are also some scripts floating around on DDB which will batch convert multiple files to .ty. You might want to check out either the MovieLoader or ffmpeg threads over there.


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks. That's where I got the idea.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I have neither used movieloader, nor HME, nor done any programming in HMO, but shouldn't it be possible to write an HMO script that basically does what movieloader does (thus allowing a 6.2 machine to trigger xfers)?


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

BTUx9 said:


> I have neither used movieloader, nor HME, nor done any programming in HMO, but shouldn't it be possible to write an HMO script that basically does what movieloader does (thus allowing a 6.2 machine to trigger xfers)?


Are you suggesting to use the MRV feature in 6.2 to interact with a HME application (MovieLoader) and have that initiate a mfs_ftp transfer from remote HR10 to the local SD DirecTiVo?

Is this a correct summary of features:
SD Series 2 DirecTiVo: MRV can be enabled on hacked TiVo, no HME support
HD Series 2 DirecTiVo: HME can be enabled on hacked TiVo, no MRV support


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't have an HD tivo so I could (and probably am) WAY off base, but... my Non technical understanding of MRV is that all the hard work (request for list of shows, and initiating transfers) that requires a UI is done by the machine that you are pulling content to. The machine that you are pulling from just needs to know to port the data requests to the ethernet port not the video out. So it is conceivable that having an HME application (a program to handle the data requests and let run the program that lets other tivos know where it is ) interact with MRV request over ethernet. The reason you can't do it the other way is that you need a user interface that is accessed by the tivo remote and would require a rewrite of the UI on the HD Dtivo. 

I could be wrong of course


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Carlton Bale said:


> Are you suggesting to use the MRV feature in 6.2 to interact with a HME application (MovieLoader) and have that initiate a mfs_ftp transfer from remote HR10 to the local SD DirecTiVo?
> 
> Is this a correct summary of features:
> SD Series 2 DirecTiVo: MRV can be enabled on hacked TiVo, no HME support
> HD Series 2 DirecTiVo: HME can be enabled on hacked TiVo, no MRV support


I think that's a correct summation of features. On a 6.3x DTivo, you can import from and export to a 6.2 DTivo using Movieloader. You do not get the option to select Movieloader on a 6.2 Tivo.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

> Is this a correct summary of features:
> SD Series 2 DirecTiVo: MRV can be enabled on hacked TiVo, no HME support
> HD Series 2 DirecTiVo: HME can be enabled on hacked TiVo, no MRV support


basically


Carlton Bale said:


> Are you suggesting to use the MRV feature in 6.2 to interact with a HME application (MovieLoader) and have that initiate a mfs_ftp transfer from remote HR10 to the local SD DirecTiVo?


Not exactly.
While 6.2 doesn't have HME, it DOES have the older HMO protocol, which you can write user scripts for. Since all movieloader does is talk to mfs_ftp servers and provide a UI, I believe the same thing COULD be written in HMO (which would allow you to trigger an mfs_ftp xfer from the UI on a 6.2 box).
So, it really has NOTHING to do with MRV


----------

